# Beveling Soap Bars



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Do any of you soapers out there bevel the edges of your soap and if so, what do you use? Knife, veggie peeler,
specific soap beveler?

Thanks

Vicki in NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I used one from my husbands wood woorking shop. I used to bevel, it's where my almond bisoctti shreds originally came from  Now I am lucky if I clean off hang nails on my bars before wrapping 

Having a real beveler is soo much nicer than using a veggy peeler, faster and clean crisp lines. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i have a soap beveler that I paid too much for, got it years ago on one of the soap suppliers sites.. Like vicki says, it is wonderful.. beautiful bars with straight beveled edges, it planes too.
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought a beveler and beveled maybe half a dozen batches. Even though I do like the look it made my bars look smaller so I don't do it anymore.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Ditto on the not beveling anymore - not enought time in the day - and why not give the customer a bit more soap? when I did bevel I preferred a veggie peeler.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of your replies. You ladies are great!

Vicki in NC


----------

